# City Utility running 254v through 240v line.



## ronster71 (Jul 1, 2016)

I recently had three electrical boards blow out on my ductless mini-split system and when I called the electrician that installed them, as they are under warranty, stated that the city was running 254 volts through the system and that it was the cause of the boards blowing out. Does this sound right? I called the city and they said that it was well within standards and couldn't have been the cause.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 1, 2016)

Most electronic equipment have fuses to prevent that sort of problem. Is there any reason the electrician would suggest that the voltage was the problem (i.e.: he has skin in the game...is it his warranty?). I'm not saying he's wrong, just asking. Obviously the utility company has a stake.


----------



## beachguy005 (Jul 1, 2016)

Fuses won't protect for the higher voltage.  They protect for overloads and/or short circuits.  Most electrical equipment will work within a voltage range of + or - of its rated voltage.  Equipment that needs a spot on supply voltage will have a voltage regulator of some sort.
There are a lot of reasons that voltages to a building will fluctuate. Too many people on line turning things on and off for it to be stable and constant.
Check your equipment ratings to see if it has a voltage range.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 1, 2016)

Ask the equip. mfg.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 2, 2016)

http://www.pge.com/includes/docs/pd...ergystatus/powerquality/voltage_tolerance.pdf

I don&#8217;t think the voltage was the problem.


----------



## Kabris (Jul 7, 2016)

If the varistors in the equipment blew then it could be the voltage. MOV's (metal oxide varistors) protect sensitive electronic equipment from spikes in voltage. They can also be found in surge protectors. 254V seems within the range though.


----------

